# Precios de reparaciones



## Jonhatan (Feb 8, 2013)

que tal amigos y colegas, quiciera ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo en cuanto cobrar una reparacion en este año 2013. Por ej: un tv lcd, un tv a ctr, un centro musical, un monitor, una pc, un autoestereo, un dvd..

cuanto cobrar la mano de obra si por ej: se repara la fuente de uno de estos, y el costo de los componentes es de $100 (precio en moneda argentina) 20 dolares aproximadamente..

porque en la actualidad hay mucha inflacion, la luz es cara, la comida, los impuestos.. todo es caro y con los precios que manejo no se me hace facil vivir..

desde ya los saludo y agradesco su colaboracion.!


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 8, 2013)

La respuesta no es tan dificil amigo mio...
Lo dificil es darla la vuelta de tuerca necesaria...
Tu tienes que poner precio a una funcion y luego al procedimiento,me explico...
Supongamos que tienes que arreglar un dvd que se le quemó un fusible y reventó un capacitor,esto como ejemplo...
Primero pon un precio cuasi fijo para el diagnostico que con el que deducimos lo del fusible y el capacitor,como ejemplo $20 el diagnostico "primario"solamente...
Si tu compras los repuestos debes sumar tus gastos en componentes,ejemplo:$3 el fuse y $7 el cap...
Debes ir sumando,hasta ahora van 30 pesos,aca en mi provincia el estaño para lapiz soldador esta a $4 el metro,no se cuanto vale en tu provincia,trata de hacerle marcas cm a cm al alambre de estaño al que yo llamo "estañin"...
Ahora desuelda el o los componentes dañados y coloca los componentes nuevos y suelda,mientras ves cuantos cm de estañin vas usando...
Ahi tu sabras hacer el calculo del cual el resultado sumaras al que será el precio por la reparacion,ejemplo:$1 aunque no tanto pero de ejemplo...
Ahora tenemos $31,pero falta la siguiente operacion llamada diagnostico secundario,que sera probar y ver si no hay otra falla hasta poner a puesta en servicio el dvd,otros$20,ya tienes $51,si todo funciona perfectamente,sumaras un pequeño impuesto de $20 a la electricidad consumida por soldador,el propio dvd en la prueba de duracion,osea para estar seguro que no haiga una falla apenas entregues el trabajo,total $71...
Ahora por ultimo unos consejos,si el trabajo es de emergencia,osea si el cliente necesita de apuro que le hagas el trabajo,cobrale otro impuesto,que puede ser de $20 mas y si tu estas tambien corto de tiempo sumale 10 mas y ya tienes 100 mangos de este simple laburo...
Si te gustó mis consejos click en "me gusta"


----------



## chclau (Feb 8, 2013)

y el costo de uno nuevo? 

va a pagar el cliente $100 por arreglar el dvd si por $400 se compra uno nuevo, y encima financiado?


----------



## morta (Feb 8, 2013)

y si a un cliente le cobras $100 por cambiar un fusible y un capacitor, medio que tenes que ir viendo otros rubro por que seguramente va a hablar pestes de vos como servicio técnico.

una reparación de pc, backup, formato, y reinstalación no podes hablar de menos de $130.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2013)

al cliente ay que ganárselo , primero con la verdad,*aunque no entiendan de lo que le estas hablando,les gusta escuchar los detalles técnicos,*
*cobrar a consciencia,*
hay clientes que no tienen dinero,aun asi uno puede sacarles una ganancia,
la ganancias mas grande es que ellos hablen bien de ti ¡¡¡¡(atraen mas clientes)
a otros clientes de mayor poder adquisitivo ,se les puede cobrar bien,pero también hay que dejarlos conformes con tu honestidad,si bien tienen mas dinero,lo que les cobres tiene que parecer barato ,ejemplo
''mira tu tv tenia el pendorcho x roto,yo te lo cobro 300 pesos ,pero esta reparación cuesta 500 pesos,yo te cobro esto,porque los componentes los compro a precio mayoristas,o porque conozco a tal o cual distribuidor(un verso algo asi),para que te crean lo que les dijiste,primero tienes que haberles reparado cobrandoles barato
el secreto es que el cliente se marche del local/taller pensando que le cobraste muy barato, de esa forma siempre tendrás trabajo, y muy buenas ganancias ¡¡
por ejemplo yo en mi taller no tengo cartel ni nada que identiique que soy un tecnico reparador,aun asi nunca me faltan clientes,es el boca a boca,un cliente conforme te atrae a mas clientes y esos clientes hablan bien de ti lo que indefectiblemente si o si te hace ganar mas clientes y con mas clientes mas ganancias ¡¡¡

PD:
 y obviamente que tu trabajo sea bueno,no es bueno que el cliente vuelva a los dos dias reclamando que lo que reparaste no le funciona ¡¡


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 9, 2013)

wow wow wow,momento que soy lento,en primer lugar lo que yo dije era de ejemplo y no de cumplimiento a rajatabla...
Segundo,lo que dice el lemur tiene razon,hay que ganarse al cliente,yo hago lo mismo...
Lo que pasa es el amigo pide unos consejos que por lo visto quiere una ganancia razonable para el sustento...
Yo tambien hago eso de lo barato y hacer creer de caro y en realidad funciona,lo que yo expuse en el mensaje anterior es de ejemplo logico para el que ya tiene formalizado el laburo,osea el que ya tiene taller oficial...
Pero a cuanto el que trabaja de boca a boca que por ahí dicen,tambien influye...
Y por favor lean bien lo que yo dije al ultimo...
Siempre se prueba un equipo en tiempos de funcionamiento continuo para evitar futuros problemas con el cliente...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2013)

yo tampoco dije que soy el ejemplo,quizás lo que yo haga este mal,quien sabe,
se cobra lo que se puede y uno va tirando / sobreviviendo ,tratando de mantener un equilibrio entre precio/calidad razonable

PD:
   aqui el 1/4 kilo de estaño cuesta 70 pesos ,medio caro el estaño en tu provincia EXELSIOR


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 9, 2013)

Entonces cuanto pesa un metro de estañin?... Asi calculamos precios...


----------



## morta (Feb 9, 2013)

don julien, recuerde que los que vivimos en el "interior" ( los de capital y bs as estan en el exterior?) siempre nos sale bastante mas caro el tema por el flete y por que no hay tanta competencia en el rubro electrónico, te apuesto que un transistor que en bs as sale $7 acá te lo cobran como barato $15.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 10, 2013)

Aca en catamarca vale 50 centavos un 2N3904 y 3 pesos un regulador de voltaje 7805 y siguientes...
Eso si lo compras en la tienda...


----------



## Jonhatan (Feb 13, 2013)

yo en misiones pago un 2N3904  $2  y un regulador 7805  $15..
en componentes electronicos misiones es el que mas caro tiene creo.!
gracias por el comentario de todos.!


----------



## BenjyLima (Feb 13, 2013)

bueno eso depende de que estas arreglando o sustituyendo , también si el  artefacto es uno barato uno viejo o uno nuevo
no vas a cobrar 100 $ por un artefacto ya antiguo y obsoleto , bueno al final tu y nosotros somos los que por convicción cobramos lo justo y aveces un poco pal taxi claro ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2013)

por ejemplo cuando es una soldadura fria,
no se tiene tanto gasto,pero se puede tardar mucho tiempo en encontrar la falla ,
eso hay que cobrarlo bien


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 13, 2013)

Coincido con lo que dice el lemur...
Yo a veces si el trabajo es simple puedo hacerlo a domicilio aunque tambien todo influye...
Mis ejemplos solo son para guiarse para el que ya tiene el taller propio y lo tiene de oficio "oficial"...
Y los que no,bue,se puede omitir algunos detalles,aunque voy a poner una duda para que todos opinen y saquen sus propias conclusiones...
Que es lo que haria alguno de uds si un cliente deja un trabajo y tu le dices que vuelva dentro de 2 dias...
Pero el cliente no vuelve mas y pasan las semanas,los meses y a veces años y recien cae el cliente...
Que harian ustedes con un aparato que tiene mucho tiempo sepultado entre sus "entrega pendiente",seria razonable poner un limite de tiempo para que despues de dicho lapso ustedes decidan que haran con tales aparatos...
Ustedes que opinan...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2013)

la ley argentina tiene un limite de 6 meses y el aparato pasa a ser propiedad del reparador,a no ser que el cliente se presente y pida prorroga,
de todas formas yo nunca los tiro o vendo si no pasaron al menos 5 años ,tiempo mas que razonable para que el cliente aparezca,
si aparece le cobro el precio actual de la reparación,
y si me han aparecido clientes después de los 5 años y les dije que espere 5 años y lo vendí ,no se enojaron,
otros equipos se quedaron sin reparar,nunca mas aparecieron,antes de cada ''limpieza'' pongo un cartel avisando 
PD:

voy a buscar esa ley y la voy a subir aquí para que la estudien


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok dale subila...
Che fijate si la podes subir en formato txt para descargarla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2013)

este texto es que firma el cliente en la boleta cuando dejan un equipo ,la boleta tiene que tener fecha


> Pasado 120 dias de la fecha de recepción, el equipo será considerado abandonado, según el según Art. 2525, 2526, 2529, 3939 y 3940 del Código Civil, quedando facultado a darle el destino que considere pertinente.
> La casa no se responsabiliza de la procedencia del equipo, el sólo hecho de depositarlo en el local, implica la aceptación de estas condiciones.


http://www.justiniano.com/codigos_juridicos/codigo_civil/libro4_secc2_titulo1a2.htm
 y 
http://www.justiniano.com/codigos_juridicos/codigo_civil/libro3_titulo3al4.htm

no soy abogado pero son esos articulos ,lo que no se de donde sacaron eso de los 120 dias,
algunos en las boletas les ponen solo 90 dias y no me acuerdo cual era la parte en que el cliente podía pedir una prorroga para retirar el equipo,antes de perder su equipo,

PD:
    la ley sirve si tienes un taller inscripto como taller ,si no estas inscripto ya hay que consultar con un abogado a ver que dice


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 13, 2013)

Si mal no recuerdo el que no tenia taller inscripto,debia acordar un tiempo con el cliente,especialmente si el cliente viene de lejos o vive lejos,creo que 2 meses para que el cliente acuerde un medio de pago razonable,y 2 mas para la que retire,en total 4 meses,pero si el clinte pide prorrogas debe hacerlo antes que termine la prorroga inicial,si lo hace despues debe pagar una pequeña cuota de alquiler ya que nosotros no usamos nuestro lugar como deposito permanente...
Y pasados los 2 años tu puedes hacer lo que quieras con el aparato,eso si,cuando un cliente deje algo para reparar debe firmar un acuerdo...
Pero si el cliente al menos paga un 60% del precio acordado o estimado,puede estar 5 años como maximo depositado en tu propiedad,pero tu no puedes ni tirarlo ni venderlo pero tu lo puedes usar y despues entregarlo cuando el cliente page el resto...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 1, 2014)

Buenas...
Revivo este tema aunque me parece que con nuestra inflación debiera actualizarse de vez en cuando, en este caso para los que están en el hardware.
Es toda una historia el problema de lo actual del equipo.
Porque una pc nueva debe andar alrededor de los 500u$$ pero cuando viene una vieja, la reparación o mejor dicho el costo de la misma, no puede exceder los límites de lo correcto.
Por ejemplo.
Me vino una máquina de unos 4 o 5 años, pero ya con memoria ddr3, SATA2, PCIE16 etc.
El asunto es que no encendía, o mejor diría, encendía pero no booteaba.
Típico, mother, memoria, o fuente.
Pero uno debe buscar primero lo sencillo.
Entonces desarmándola por completo para limpiarla (fuente también se limpia), al despegar el micro del mother, veo que la "grasa", está seca.
Termino de limpiar todo, reemplazo la "grasa", coloco el mother en el gabinete (ahora sin rastros de suciedad (especialmente por donde circula el aire).
Termino de armar la máquina, conecto todo y Voilá.
Arranca como esperaba, pero mientras tanto estuve más de 2,30 horas trabajando, la fuí a retirar a unas 15 cuadras de mi casa, y la voy a llevar también.
Entonces me surge la eterna pregunta, si digo el desperfecto me dirán ¿solo era la grasa?
Allí es donde uno duda en cuanto cobrar.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 1, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Buenas...
> Revivo este tema aunque me parece que con nuestra inflación debiera actualizarse de vez en cuando, en este caso para los que están en el hardware.
> Es toda una historia el problema de lo actual del equipo.
> Porque una pc nueva debe andar alrededor de los 500u$$ pero cuando viene una vieja, la reparación o mejor dicho el costo de la misma, no puede exceder los límites de lo correcto.
> ...



Hola...Aparte de cobrar por lo que se hace, uno cobra por lo que sabe y ese precio lo tenes que mensurar vos.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 1, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
A fortunadamente, también me han respondido en otros lugares.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices, y las otras respuestas van por el mismo camino.
Poque además no quiero transformarme en competencia desleal hacia los colegas.
Ya tengo una idea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2014)

Hay gente que es medio idiota y mensura-compara lo que se gastó de materiales y *queda en su máquina* , de lo que trabajaste vos y *queda en tu bolsillo*.

Preguntan , hacen la comparativa y si lo gastado en materiales supera lo que te llevás vos , es correcto , son felices.

Incluso empresarios cuando se les va a reparar una máquina de producción de miles de dólares , piensan igual.

En el caso de una PC , yo llevaría el tema hacia lo dificil y de términos inentendibles. De ninguna manera les diría que se les cambió el disco rígido si no es cierto. Les diría que hubo que flashear la bios para salvar la placa madre , y que la máquina estaba llena de troyanos y gusanos y hubo que hacerla de nuevo.

Porque siempre alguno va a destaparla y ver que el disco no es nuevo, o a pedirte la factura de compra o . . . alguna otra estupidez

Saludos !


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 6, 2014)

Eso, ni hablar.
Jamás le mentiría a un cliente, porque así es como uno se gana la reputación.
Gracias DM y todos los que han respondido.
Hecha la explicación detallada, la cliente pago sin chistar, y agradecida, por el salvataje del moribundo.


----------



## saltamon23 (Oct 11, 2014)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Aca en catamarca vale 50 centavos un 2N3904 y 3 pesos un regulador de voltaje 7805 y siguientes...
> Eso si lo compras en la tienda...



e he puesto a navegar por esta seccion y leo este tema, un poco absurdo.
y el conocimiento ? y el taller ? y la disponibilidad ?
no se que precio tienen .
y la honestidad, esa si les respondo:
NO VALE NADA.

ustedes escriben aca lo que van a cobrar si es un fusible y cuanto si es un transductor piezo ceamico de memoria ROM helicoidal, y pienso yo:
que haran ?
le diran al cliente :
"señor cliente en su caso la falla fue un capacitor de 0,03 U$ "
o señor cliente e su caso la falla fue un dolor de cabeza tremendo.

y esperaran que el cliente entienda algo ? o que confie que lo que le estan diciendo no es un cuento ? 

si ustedes le dicen que fue "una tonteria" pues eso si lo creeran y si le cobran barato eso si lo creeran.
otra cosa posiblemente duden.
la mala gente de un lado y de el otro ya han hecho de toda la sociedad lo que es, pretender actuar con una inocencia "extraña" al medio en que vivimos es peligroso para ustedes.
ADEMAS, les hago una consulta:

ustedes le dicen a un cliente "era solo tal cosita, una pavada" , creen que el cliente se ira feliz pagando 100 $ ? 
y cuando vuelva con ese mismo aparato en 6 meses saben cuantos diran "mira que la ultima vez fue tal cosita " (pobres de ustedes si esta vez se quemo algo serio) amen de que seguro que para el cliente "aun esta en garantia" .

les falta calle para considerar siquiera hablar de costos de materiales basicos o de consumo, es ridiculo eso, absurdo.
es como decir:
tarde 1 hora y comi 2 medias lunas y tome unos mates , asi que te cobro las 2 medias lunas y los mates.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> por ejemplo cuando es una soldadura fria,
> no se tiene tanto gasto,pero se puede tardar mucho tiempo en encontrar la falla ,
> eso hay que cobrarlo bien



un buen ejemplo.

es un tema como para decirle a el cliente :
arreglar una soldadura fria: 1 $ 
desarmar el equipo : 10 $
encontrar cual es la soldadura fria : 100 $ 

SI USTED ME TRAE EL APARATO DESARMADO Y ME SEÑALA CUAL ES L SLDADURA QUE DESEE QUE ARREGLE SE LA ARRGLO Y EL COSTO ES DE 1 $ .





p p p dijo:


> .
> Poque además no quiero transformarme en competencia desleal hacia los colegas.
> Ya tengo una idea.



puedes explicar eso ? 
si cobras batato eres competencia desleal a tus "colegas" 
pero si les cobras mas de lo que consideras correcto estarias robandole a tus clientes





p p p dijo:


> Eso, ni hablar.
> Jamás le mentiría a un cliente, porque así es como uno se gana la reputación.
> .



aca terminas de  explayarte en tu idea inocente.
el dia que los seres humanos posean un led  en la frente que se encienda si dicen una mentira, pues ese dia servira tu idea la cual podria combinar con l anterior comentario a este .
mientras tanto  DE NADA TE SIRVE.

la realidad es que el cliente para que hable bien de ti debe irse conforme.
y eso no tienen mucho que ver con la verdad .
lo que ve el cliente es tu seriedad, tu firmeza, tu actitud de el mostrador hacia afuera, pero no ve nada de el mostrador hacia adentro.

JAMAS puede haber en un talller varios coelgas riendose, o hablando tontrias en voz alta.
esta LLENO  d personas honestas  que han terminado a un costado de la calle.
mientras que tambien esta LLENO  de personas vivas, que han sabido hacerse un espacio.
mira, ni que hablar, solo basta ver quienes llegan a las mas altas esferas de poder en esta sociedad, como con lo que muestran convencen a "el cliente" y resultan ser lo mas sinverguenzas de el mundo .

una cosa es lo que es uno , de verdad.
y otra cosa es lo que la gente ve, o quiere ver, o prefiere creer.


----------



## analogico (Oct 11, 2014)

un asunto complicado y antiguo como las reparaciones mismas

*pero por lo que e visto a los VIVOS les va mejor
mucho mejor* y no importa tanto ni los conocimientos  y  la honradez
y si  el poder de convencimiento 

por si no lo conocian  
http://www.sromero.org/wiki/linux/sistema/pringao_howto


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 11, 2014)

saltamon23 dijo:


> e he puesto a navegar por esta seccion y leo este tema, un poco absurdo.
> y el conocimiento ? y el taller ? y la disponibilidad ?
> no se que precio tienen .
> y la honestidad, esa si les respondo:
> ...



----------------------------------------0--------------------------------

Son actitudes de vida…
No me gusta mentir.
Cuando dije lo de la competencia desleal, no me refería a barato, sino a *demasiado barato*.
Puede ser inocente pensar así, pero eso depende de cada uno.
Repito que jamás le mentiría a un cliente.
Prefiero obrar así, *y que el cliente piense lo que quiera*. 

De todos modos tu frase, “_Lo que ve el cliente es tu seriedad, tu firmeza_” dice que piensas parecido. Y *en eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo*.

Yo hice una pregunta, pero las respuestas recibidas, pasan por mi filtro, y estoy seguro que cada uno tiene el suyo

Estoy de acuerdo en que la clase dirigente, no es de lo mejorcito, pero (sin hacer alusión personal),eso me suena a justificación, _*¿si este roba, por qué yo no?*_

En síntesis, lo que hagan los demás me tiene sin cuidado.
Porque si no tendría que obrar según los refranes *“Mal de muchos consuelo de tontos” o “Millones de moscas no pueden estar equivocadas”*

Saludos.


----------



## saltamon23 (Oct 12, 2014)

ppp estos refranes vienen bien :
es demostracion de por que hay que tener cuidado con la gente , las moscas NO  estan equivocadas y el dicho dice "coma caca, millones de moscas no pueden estar equivoadas " y no lo estan , en su contexto.
de igual modo que millones de pajaros se lanzan desde balcones a volar, pero el ser humano no es mosca ni pajaro.

aclarado ese refran vamos al de "si este roba , por que yo no ?? " 
es un dicho que a mi tampoco  me gusta, pero es un tema de escalones de la vida, contextos y demas.
vamos a imaginar algo:
a ti te apasiono la electronica de chico, y estudiaste, y te armas un taller y reparas y dices la verdad, con cariño, peroresulta que mucha /alguna gente te trata mal , te responde mal , te amarga la vida, te afecta a la salud, que haras ??
dejaras tu trabajo ?
seguiras golpeandote contra una pared ?
o usaras tu inteligencia para evitar esos problemas ?
que haras con tu educacion ? con tu sinceridad ?? 
la arrojaras a las hienas tanto como a tus amigos ? 
o veras de ser mas cuidadoso, de cuidar lo que quieres , de protegerlo, y lo compartiras con la gente que lo merece.
mientras te adaptaras para el medio en el que vives , para que este no te dañe.

me explico ?? 

como bien has puesto el refran de las moscas es facil salirse de contexto, perderse con refranes que tienen sutilezas que nos llevan a errores.
es, la vida.
y por desgracia NO tenemos todos un vencindario donde todos se comporten como la familia brady .

o no es asi ?


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 12, 2014)

Me parece que estamos hablando de lo mismo...
pongamoslo así, *con tus palabras*.
............................................................
un buen ejemplo.

es un tema como para decirle a el cliente :
arreglar una soldadura fria: 1 $
desarmar el equipo : 10 $
encontrar cual es la soldadura fria : 100 $

SI USTED ME TRAE EL APARATO DESARMADO Y ME SEÑALA CUAL ES L SLDADURA QUE DESEE QUE ARREGLE SE LA ARRGLO Y EL COSTO ES DE 1 $ .
----------------------------------------------------
*En eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2014)

y hay veces que un fusible se cobra 400 pesos,depende del equipo,el cliente ,si ya lo toquetearon 

el otro dia saque una babosa de un lcd y le cobre 100 pesos, parece mucho pero no lo es
1* = tenia que tener el destornillador philip ese estrella 
si el cliente ubiera podido desarmarlo ,seguro la quitaba el mismo
tarde 5 minutos entre desarmarlo y armarlo


----------

